# Duke Nukem Forever.



## stihl88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Been waiting years for Duke to make his return! Check this $#!T out, Ive pre-ordered and will be playing it by this Friday...
The previews don't look to bad at all, yeah it looks a little trashy but it's just as trashy as i remember on the old school platforms.

Anyone else have this on their list also?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVuuyRGB_BA[/youtube]


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hail to the king baby... :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't bother with this game, i played it for a couple of hours tonight and ended up turning it off for good. I'll take the game back tomorrow and swap it over for Call Of Duty or something similar.


----------



## Aristo (Jun 10, 2011)

Please tell us what you didnt like about the game. I havent tried it yet, but I am planning to as soon as I have the time. How does it compare to the old Duke Nuke em?
Currently hooked on WoT.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 10, 2011)

CoD Modern Warfare and Black Ops, Battlefield 2142


----------



## Aristo (Jun 10, 2011)

Crysis and Crysis 2...if your PC have the enormous resources required to run them. Outstanding graphics and gameplay.
Glad to see some gamers around.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 10, 2011)

One of my computer was specifically build for gaming. Sadly I cant get on to it as my son and daughter fight constantly for chair there 
I was big fan of The Elder Scrolls Arena saga and played all of them. Same with Fallout series. And some submarine simulators.
From newer games I cant say a bad word about Prototype - I loved that game. 
(TES, Fallout, Prototype - they are perfect to relax and play as single player)
CoD or Battlefield are games which are the best for online multiplayer gaming.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> One of my computer was specifically build for gaming. Sadly I cant get on to it as my son and daughter fight constantly for chair there




They've got to sleep sometime.

Jim


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Aristo said:


> Please tell us what you didnt like about the game. I havent tried it yet, but I am planning to as soon as I have the time. How does it compare to the old Duke Nuke em?
> Currently hooked on WoT.



It appears as though they rushed it to the shelves, the gun aiming is jerky, even the pigs don't look like pigs until you've shot them dead on the ground and it just doesn't seem to have any story line to follow. I think they've wrecked the Duke Nukem name with this release.

I'm usually forgiving on a game that lacks certain elements but this one I'm afraid is just for 14 yo kids that get off on the in game swearing now and then and the odd picture of some babes on the wall etc... 

Perhaps i should have given it some more play time but i found myself stuck on a level that was difficult to finish due to the poor aiming technology the game offers and i just knew it was going to be a long and tedious hour or so to pass this particular level that wasn't even a good level and it didn't deserve an hour of my time so i switched it off for good.

I give it a 3/10


----------



## Aristo (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review.
3/10...hmm I know which game I will not be buying.


----------

